# Bubbling off vs Holding off??



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

The reason you would find a tarfet like that is more than likely a slight side hill. If no wind, CHECK YOU LEVEL and aim center. 
If that doesn't work consider it like shooting in the wind, if all the holes are left that means a left to right wind. Remember, always bubble into the wind, or top cam into the wind (or into the side hill also)

Some times it is those tricky slight side hill targets we forget to check our level and hit the down hill side.

As for holding off, I don't like to, 'speciallyin the wind when you are bolwing around. I would rather cant the bow and be able to stare at the dot than trying to pick a spot on the target.

Hope this helps, I am sure others will chime in also

JOhn


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Unless it's the wind causing the previous shooters to be off center, you need to keep the bubble level and make sure you execute the shot properly.

The target doesn't know if it's angled or not - it's still round no matter what the surrounding terrain is, and your arrow doesn't know that either. It's the archers who aren't making the shot properly because of bad footing or a perception that they have to "lean into the hill" or something else.

If you hold your bow level and execute a good shot, the terrain won't make a difference.

People do have a tendency to lean back away from a side-hill target, causing the arrows to drift away from the hill. In such a case, I usually try to lean into the hill when I start my shot, but pay particular attention to the level at the last second to make sure I'm back to level but haven't gone past level at the moment of shot execution.


If it's wind, then you just need to have experience to know how much to aim off or cant the bow.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Sometimes, I think it is the time of day and shadows on a target that makes it shoot to 1 side. Last Sat. all 4 in our group at DCWC shot the 65 yarder on the right side. The shadow on the target dissected it almost on a perfect vertical line.

On Thu. evening a group of us shot that target again when there were no shadows on the target and there was really no pattern to the hits or misses.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*look*

look at the target carefully, where is the sun are you on a hillside? I know some people who will turn the target if a group isint right behind them boy will that mess with your mind!!!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

xring1 said:


> look at the target carefully, where is the sun are you on a hillside? I know some people who will turn the target if a group isint right behind them boy will that mess with your mind!!!


Dale you must have talked with your brother. He knows 1st hand


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

One thing I have found that works for me on a side hill is to pre-load the bow into the hill. Then, when I aim, level the sight and let it rip.

This has worked for me.

Arrow


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*turning target*

yea brother has mentioned that ! I shot a couple ranges in Va where I remembered the target only to look at it and all the misses were! on the wrong side from last time!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I just pay attention to my bubble......

If wind isn't a factor then I old in the middle......or try to anyway. I have realized after shooting with some VERY good field archers.....avg guys like most of us....and then guys that aren't that good. Most times the misses are off to one side of the target....it's because the shooter isn't paying attention to the situation or his/her bubble....or they just don't have the ability to make the shot. 

Now some targets may need a touch more bubble because of how they are turned or the angle. 

I do like the turning targets idea :chortle:


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Thnx. guys.*

Yes the hillside thing is a given! As well as the sun, and wind! But what I was really referring to was the not so obvious. Like when you come to a target, that appears to be on relatively flat ground, straight, and minimal, or no cross wind. But when you glass/read the target, there it is, all or most left or right of center, center to proline. Now what to do? Should you just assume that all the people in front of you just could not make a very good shot, and proceed to shoot, level, and center? That is most likely the option, that I would go with! More than likely though I will shoot where the masses did though! But why? There is obviously a terrain, angle, or possibly sun issue here! More than once, my group, and I have pulled our arrows, and proceeded to walk away, saying I wonder why everybody shot left, or right, that target looked straight, and level?? I am sure there was a factor that we all must have missed! I think those are the ones that seperate mediocre, from good!


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

I know the targets you are talking about. There are a couple at our range that shoot like that and at first look you'd think they are flitter flat. 

I'm a bubble guy myself. I rarely aim off of the middle. I play my bubble on almost every target. If I get sidetracked and forget about it then it doesn't take me long to figure it out cause I'll drop points left and right (pun intended). 

I give a quarter bubble here and there all over our course and most would probably shoot it relatively flat. In fact, some do and think I'm crazy but for me...if I don't do it then I miss.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*That's what I'm talking bout!!*

So it seems that one of the biggies, between mediocre, and just plain good! Is being able to identify, these not so obvious targets. I think I am going to try trusting what I see, and read/glass?? Then try to bubble accordingly, hopefully not sacraficing my first, or second arrow. ??


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I do like the turning targets idea :chortle:


Can be pretty funny UNTIL it happens to you at a National or sectional shoot. If you have a yardage that is mismarked and then the target is turned it can mean a complete miss because you have read the target to be about 5 yards closer when in fact it is really 5 yards farther and that means a 10 yard miss. ZERO, NO SCORE, NADA, ZILCH get the picture. When it is done on purpose it is BUSH LEAGUE. Trust me I know 1st hand. ukey:


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Field archery is a game to have fun at-----

So if you enjoy using the bubble to compensate for wind-- terrain--and what you think you might read that others might have made mistakes with----it's your game---enjoy

If you want to learn to shoot good field archery---target 1 caliber---then get a reticle that you can shoot at any point--edge--or tear that you can see on that target

Never bubble off level---never bubble up with your grip---always shoot the bow plumb by standing as you would to shoot up/hill--down/hill and keep your shoulders plumb so there is no grip twist to plumb-----that's influence 

You could just enjoy your shooting and not worry about target 1 

Field is not an easy game----that is what makes it great

If you are truly up for the task ----the game will reward you with a ton of selfness----

Either way it's just fun shooting


----------

